# Transfer of Sibelius and NotePerformer to new PC



## Stephen Lines (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi All,
I have just installed NotePerformer 3.3.2 on my new PC and find that my Sibelius scores no longer articulate accurately, in fact they are all over the place. Any ideas please? (I have restarted my PC since installing NP).


----------

